# TTC #4 after MC



## Kazy

Hi ladies. In search of some buddies to walk this journey together. I have three beautiful children and my husband and I have been trying for #4 since October 2013. I had a MMC in June this year and will start trying here again soon. Anyone want to be buddies??


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi Kazy. I will join you on your journey! You already know my story but for others just joining us here...(Don't mind providing details if any one wants to know more-just ask!). We have 2 beautiful girls and an adorable little boy. We would love to add one more to our family, but also suffered a mmc in June. We will be ttc soon.


----------



## Kazy

Hi again. :) what day of your cycle are you on again? I am CD 6. I am currently temping jut to see if my body goes back to normal. Then if I'm not pregnant this month I'll stop. I am trying to de-stress as much as possible!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Well Kazy I am all messed up. AF July 22. So that was cd 1 BUT that day was light then cd 2 was very heavy (for me) then cd 3 spotty then cd4 nothing. That would have been July 25 (Friday). Nothing sat then Sunday mild cramps then a gush of bright red blood that evening. Nothing Monday during the day (cd 7) now have been spotting dark brownish red since Monday night. I have no idea what is going on. It came the day it would based on pre pregnancy. My cycle has always been 28 days. So when it came only 22 days after d&c I was so happy-right on schedule. I was terrified that it would take 4-6 weeks-or longer based on others stories-so when I had the typical symptoms in the days before I was relieved. Esp whe it arrived. Now I don't know what to think. Maybe I should temp? But never did it before. DH thought maybe we should get an ovulation kit (just one from Walmart for now) but we don't even know if we will have problems ttc. I am scared to go thru this again, but like you said...when I think of holding my own little one, it is all I need to continue on and ttc. Just kind of confused on what my body is doing.


----------



## Kazy

Ya. I think it's normal for our bodies to take time to adjust. My dr. Said up to 3 months of weird or "off" cycles is normal! I started to temp a few weeks after my miscarriage and I was so frustrated because my temps were all over the place. I wish I hadn't done it. It was needless worry. Now my temps are back to normal but who is to say what will happen after I O. If my chart last month was right my LP was only 8 days which is way to short to keep a baby. So I'm hoping that was just my hormones getting back to normal. I also read that OPKs can be off after miscarriage. I know SERIOUSLY! Can we have some normalcy please?! Lol. Not sure where you live but we have dollar stores here that have OPks and that's the cheapest (unless you order online). But it sounds like you seem to get pregnant rather quickly. So you probably have nothing to worry about.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Normal? What is that?? LOL. I would love "normal"...still spotting today. TMI, but its not so much on the liner I am now always wearing, but when I wipe its brown. Being I never temped before and I always took for granted getting pregnant (and staying pregnant), I am almost embarrassed to admit that I am clueless when it comes to our cycle phases. I just know roughly when I O'd and I knew on the 28th day, AF would arrive. So this is all new to me. And I feel discouraged lately. Even though we haven't ttc yet. But I stress about it. I also read that temps and OPKs are off after a mc and that it could take a few months. I agree! Some normalcy?? Please! Yes we do have dollar stores here. Maybe I will run later today for some. When do you start to test on those? I live in PA. We are neighbors :)


----------



## Kazy

You probably will conceive right away once you are ready. It may just take sne time for cycles to return to what you are used to. Man... Waiting is the hardest part. I actually don't know much about OPKs or temping. I did two months or so of temping earlier this year just to confirm that I was I. Fact ovulating. My dr. Suggested OPKs because they tell you before you O and temping tells you after. I think they suggest OPKs starting at CD10. And they are more complicated than pregnancy tests because the darkness or the lines have to be considered. I didn't like them because I tend to over analyze everything. I would be asking my husband if the test line was darker and then get mad when he said no lol. So I only tried that one month. So I really know nothing. 
I think my AF has stopped and am hoping for no spotting this month. If I don't it would be the first time in a year! I'm trying to be patient and gear up for waiting some more if I have to. I'm mostly hoping to be pregnant by my original due date.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Waiting is really difficult. I also overanalyze. So I will probably be the same way if I would use an OPK lol. Today would be CD10 for me. So not sure if I want to bother. Curiosity tells me to even though I know we won't be ttc this month (and just to see what it tells me). I don't know...I just don't. I just think its too early. I am terrified. We are thinking that we will probably really try come October. Dr said we can as soon as i get my period which was here. But...

So you spot usually between AFs every month?


----------



## Kazy

I was spotting between periods every month since going off the pill October 2013. Finally in March if had an ultrasound and she said there was a cyst that had just ruptured and said that was probably why there was spotting. Then end of April I found out I was pregnant. Had spotting right at 4wk and thought I wasn't pregnant. Then stopped but came back around 7 weeks. That's when I had ultrasound and said it was MMC. Before we started TTC this time I have had picture perfect pregnancies and no issues with spotting during my cycles. 
Did you have your HCG checked after your miscarriage? I know I bled for so long because mine wasn't going down.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Me too. Prior to this, I had no problems at all. I went off bc a few months before our 2nd dd, conceived her just fine, no problems during pregnancy (except normal ms). Never went back on bc and that was in 2004 when we conceived her (birthday is July 2005). So we actually just used the "rhythm method" until we conceived our baby boy in sept 2010. Then again same thing except with this pregnancy we had our surprise. We weren't trying but we weren't necessarily not trying, it just happened. So we were like there is the answer to our should we add a 4th blessing to our family. Then we had the mmc. So like you never spotted at all in the past. And to answer your question, no I never had them checked. But I did take a pregnancy test two weeks after and I was testing only 1-2 weeks pregnant. Figured I would test again at 3 weeks, but then started bleeding so I didn't test because I thought well AF came like it should have. Only it wasn't my normal period. It stopped after 3 days, then nothing, then I started spotting again on what would be CD 6. And now have been spotting since. And today is CD 11. My dr says not to worry because it is normal to not be normal after a D&C. And she thinks because I didn't spot for 10 days, then got my "AF" when it would have normally come, then my body is regulating. I just don't know why I got it then it sort of went away, then started again. Its frustrating isn't it?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Oh and I would be in my "fertility window" starting tomorrow based on old cycle, but since I am spotting I assume not?? I am just eager to ttc (even though we weren't technically going to ttc until Oct).


----------



## Kazy

It could be that your body still had some tissue to pass. I had regular blood work done from the week I found out I had a MMC until my hcg was down three weeks later. Actually like 3 1/2. I started at 12,000, 1.5 weeks later down to 40, 7 or 8 days after that down to 8, then one week later finally below 5. I had spotting unt a few days before my last blood work. I even had a few days in between with nothing and then it would start back up again. So it's actually a good thing that your body is doing that (even though it does to seem like it). I bet next cycle will be totly normal. 

And I would also bet you'll get pregnant quickly as you did before. Miscarriage is almost never a hindrance to future fertility/pregnancies. Unfortunately it's a common thing that some of is have to face. It doesn't make the loss any less horrible but at least that fact maybe should help us not be so afraid of the future. I read somewhere that 80% of women who have a miscarriage go on to to have healthy pregnancies and never have another miscarriage again. And since we have already had 3 healthy pregnancies I am praying we fall into that category. :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

I talked to a friend of mine last. She had a mc in May and her sister had a mc in jan. Both second pregnancies. She said her first AF after was mostly normal but her sister who had a d&c was very similar to mine. So between you and her i feel better! Thank you :hugs:

I also read that about healthy pregnancies after a mc. Gives us hope! 

I'd also like to be pregnant by our original due date. You were due in January as well? 

(I'm wondering if we are the ONLY ones ttc #4 after a mc??)


----------



## Kazy

I was due Jan. 5th. Ideally it would be awesome if I could be like 13+ weeks by then. That would mean me pregnant around October. That's what im really hoping for. But I am also trying to not get my hopes up because you just never know. And I know stress plays a big role in conceiving.

We may be the only ones TTC #4. Maybe someone will join us later.:) who knows.

I am thinking I will ovulate sometime between 8th-13th and hoping my charting tells me when. I really don't like to test earlier than two weeks after ovulating if possible. I know that some people do 9 days past ovulation but i'm thinking ill try and keep the emotional ups and down to a minimum. lol.....we will see if I have self control around then!


----------



## MommytoLBG

I was due Jan 26th. I would love to conceive as early as October. If I conceive when I expect to ovulate in October the baby would be due around when we lost this baby. And yea I am trying not to stress about it. Based on old cycle I would O between now and Thursday. So tempted to just try and see what happens. But scared to at the same time since I am spotting. Not positive I am in the window for one and two just scared since it's only been not quite 5 weeks since d&c. I did buy opk pack and my lines are close but one is still lighter. But I also know it doesn't necessarily mean anything. Not sure what we will do over the next few days lol. 

We may be ttc together now and may be bump buddies soon! :happydance:


----------



## Kazy

That would be so fun to be bump buddies. :) 
Did you ever take a pregnancy test since Dandc to make sure it's negative? Only asking because if you still have HCG I heard it can give false positives for OPKs.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Yes it would be! O:)

I took one 2 weeks after and it said "pregnant 2-3". Was going to take a second one at 3 weeks after but had such AF symptoms I decided not to. AF arrived the next day (22 days after d&c). Wish I would have taken it just to be sure it was AF but all the symptoms were there. Dr said it most likely was because I didn't spot for 10 days prior and it came when it should have had I not been pregnant at all. She also said spotting for this long with first AF after is normal. :shrug:


----------



## Kazy

Well that's good. Plus by October you wil definitely be back to normal!
My temps are still low so no O for me yet. I'm only day 10 so that's no surprise. It would be really nice if I get BFP this month. :) sometimes I think that's asking a lot. But I guess you never know! And I'm feeling less stressed about it too. What about you?


----------



## Kazy

And I wanted to say that just because you are spotting doesn't mean you won't ovulate. :) especially if you have increased CM and some old blood it will look like spotting has increased.


----------



## MommytoLBG

You said you thought maybe sometime between the 8th-13th? So we are off about a week. Based on how I'm feeling today and 3 opk test results I should O Tomorrow. I was always day 14. And hubbie thinks I am too. Lol

I would love to conceive this month. It would be an April due date. But we are waiting...honestly if I hadn't been spotting we may have attempted. Still not too late but...just scared to have only given my body a few weeks. Even tho lots of women have healthy babies that get pregnant sooner after a d&c. Just me...

Are you from Toledo?


----------



## Kazy

Waiting is hard but also good to let us heal both physically and emotionally. So in that sense if I don't get pregnant right away I'm ok. 

Yes we are in Toledo. Did you hear about our water crisis? It was crazy here yesterday! We just stayed home. Now we have enough water for a few days and we have some sister churches a few hours away that are bringing water to our church tomorrow. So hopefully they figure out what's going on and we can use the water soon.


----------



## MommytoLBG

And it doesn't help that I am a very impatient person when it comes to certain things. 

Yes! That's why I asked. As soon as I saw it I thought of you. I thought I read on the other thread that you are from there. Crazy! So they don't know what happened? Prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Kazy

Thank you for the prayers. I am greatful that we are all safe and I have what we need for the kids. They know it's a problem with algal blooms in Lake Erie releasing toxins into the water. No filters in homes can fix it and boiling it increases the toxin. So we are just.... What do you know.... Waiting it out. Lol. I can't help but laugh at that. They keep saying they'll tell us and then the news conference says they don't know anymore and they'll tell is later. So who knows really.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Ugh how frustrating. I hope they get it straight soon. It affects SO many and it has to be difficult. 

And lately everything seems to be a waiting game...

Had a dream last nite...both of us got our BFP! Which got me thinking this morning. You have been trying without success then were able to get pregnant. Yes it ended in loss, but you know you can get pregnant. Maybe your body just needed a little kick start, and you will get your BFP! 

Sticky dust this month for you! :dust:


----------



## Kazy

Yeah! When I got pregnant earlier this year I had a dream just before we found out that I was pregnant. :)
And yes you are right. I do at least know my body can get pregnant. And that is encouraging! 
I started spotting today. So weird on cycle day 11. I'm choosing to not worry about it and let my body have time to adjust. I've never had O spotting and this would be really early for me so I'm pretty sure it's not that either.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Could it be implantation bleeding??? :winkwink:


----------



## Kazy

I don't know?? I think no because I haven't ovulated yet. But it was short lived and there is no more spotting. So who knows.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Keeping my fingers crossed!! Could be your bfp! :happydance:


----------



## Kazy

Thank you!! Me too :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

When will you test?? This is so exciting!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hello guys, kazy invited me over, hope you don't mind if i join? i just got a positive opk last evening and o cramps have started today. first official month (this year anyway) trying for #2. tried all last summer and really the spring kind of too- and nothing. so we were back in the game for a little bit and we will see what happens.

:) hi! :wave:


----------



## Kazy

I don't think I'll test. I'm 99% positive it's not implantation because my temps are so low and I am confidents I haven't O yet. And I have more spotting today. :( I read a little about ovulation bleeding? But I've never had that before. So most likely it's just messed up hormones from MC. :(


----------



## Kazy

Hi mommyxofxone! Hope you get BFP this month!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi!! :hi: Welcome to our very small group! :flower:

My O day was yesterday or so I think, based on opk results over a few days and then the cramps I usually have. Not used to paying attention to all of this fertility stuff...trying to get the hang of it. But also not stress about it! 

We got the ok from our dr to ttc whenever now, but i think I will give my body 3 cycles. Which will put us in October. 

Kazy ~ I had never heard of O bleeding until I joined B&B. All this new info I am learning about our bodies! Crazy....


----------



## Kazy

I had never heard of it either until I googled. I have a love/hate relationship with google lol. 
Yeah for O! 
It's got to be encouraging to see your body getting back to normal. 
I'm not sure more information really helps with conceiving anyway. I got pregnant earlier this year after I stopped OPKs and temping. If no BFP for me this month I am going to that plan again. :) 
In the mean time I need to remind myself that's body may need time to heal and no BFP for a few months doesn't mean something is wrong. Please feel free to remind me of that!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Funny that you said that. I am told all the time to stay off google! It has helped me so many times but has probably panicked me just as often lol. 

And yes. Your body is still healing so no worries yet. It doesn't mean something is wrong. I will remind you when needed! :hugs:


----------



## Kazy

Thank you. :)
Did your spotting stop yet? Mine increased a ton yesterday and now seems like it could be going away. But you know how that goes. It could start back up again soon.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Yes mine stopped a few days ago (Saturday last day of spotting). Mine was like that too. Tmi...but sometimes it was very little only noticeable when I wipe after peeing while other times it was enough to have to change a panty liner. Guess it takes longer than we want for our bodies to be back to "normal". :sad1:


----------



## Kazy

Well that makes me feel at least a little better. I don't mind waiting it's more of the fear that something is wrong.


----------



## MommytoLBG

That's my fear too Kazy. Guess that is why I am a little too anxious lately. But we were both able to get pregnant so....that's our silver lining O:)


----------



## Kazy

Okay so I just talk to a friend of mine at church who used to be an OB nurse. She was explaining to me that sometimes when there's a miscarriage the following few cycles you have extra lining in the uterus and so you spot in between cycles. That combined with hormones being crazy equals crazy cycles. So totally normal and doesn't mean anything is wrong. 
Anyway I know it's not really any new information but made me feel little more at peace. So I thought I'd pass that on


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thank you. It's not new info per se...but it's nice to hear it from a different source than google or our own ob nurses/drs. Lol. I said to my hubby the other day that maybe our dr was just being nice instead of telling the hard truth. Such paranoia. So thank you for passing it on! Any little bit helps. :hugs:

How are you feeling?


----------



## Kazy

I'm feeling pretty good. Had a lot of spotting today. But now it's slowing down again. My temps are really low. Today was 96.9. I never had temps that low when I charted earlier this year. But I only charted like 2 months I think?? So I don't know a normal for that. I'm feeling pretty good other than that though. Emotionally doing on for now. I still have sad moments from the miscarriage. But I think that's to be expected. 
How about you?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Crazy question but what do low temps mean? You were cd 1 July 25th? 

Me too...today was one of those days...just kind of a down mood all day. Took the kids to the park and the library then for ice cream, but just kind of an overall bummed mood. Part of me is kicking myself for not trying is cycle...but the other part knows I just wasn't ready.


----------



## Kazy

Low temps just reveal hormones. All I know is first half of your cycles temps are low. Them after O progesterone kicks in and you have a rise in temp by at least .4 degrees. Temping doesn't predict O it only tells you after. That's the reason I'm doing it this month. One to see if I do O. And two so I know when to expect AF. So it really doesn't add much stress because it doesn't help with timing. Yes CD 1 was July 25th so today is CD 13 I think? So it's really normal for them to still be low. But that is really low for me. I've never had below 97. So I'm wondering what will happen with my temps the rest of the week. 
Don't kick yourself for not trying. One thing I remember from trying for 7 months before I got pregnant last time is that a cycle really does go by quickly. So taking some time to heal when you know you need to will allow for more joy and peace during your next pregnancy. It WILL happen. :) 
I think the hardest part for me is when I reach certain milestones. Or think about them. Like I would have been x amount of weeks or whatever. I get sad when I think about Christmas because I would have been just a few weeks from being due. 
I try to keep reminding myself that it WILL happen and that it probably won't be forever. My body (and yours) like you said can carry a baby. And that is a comfort.


----------



## Kazy

Also I temp because OPKs can say you are gearing up to O but can't say for sure that you will. My understanding is your temp won't rise if you haven't O


----------



## MommytoLBG

Oh okay. That makes complete sense now. I knew a rise meant something (O) but I didn't know what low temps meant. Thanks! :)

TTC is so complicated. I definitely have a new perspective and complete new understanding of how hard it is for some to conceive. My co-worker and his wife have been trying for 6 years. They have decided to take a break. The thing is...neither one has any issue. Drs. can't figure out why they can't conceive. 

That is the hardest for me too. Every Monday I am like today would be X weeks. Baby would be doing this, etc...15 weeks this past monday. Would I be feeling tiny flutters of movement now? I find comfort in knowing that I (we) will have a baby in our arms. I am hoping to be pregnant by our what would have been due date. And that is what keeps me going. Knowing that I (you too) can get pregnant. We know we can...and it will happen again soon. :hugs:


----------



## Kazy

Thank you as always for the encouragement. Im so grateful that I am not alone. 

I had no idea how difficult TTC was either until this past year. And I don't even know the half of it. My sister had multiple miscarriages before she had any kids and now has 3 beautiful children.

My weeks were on Mondays too! So Mondays are always difficult for me. And I really don't think that getting pregnant again will totally take that away. That's another thing that reminds me to be patient. It's a loss and I cant grieve in a healthy way without time.


----------



## MommytoLBG

You're welcome. The feelings are mutual. having someone who understands helps so much. I know our hubbies are affected by our losses but I know mine deals in a much different way. 

I don't believe that either. There will always be an ache where that loss is. They were still our babies and nothing will take that pain away. Time will help us heal but...it will always be there. 

One of my fears lately? I read so many stories about losing babies later in the pregnancy. We saw our little peanut but never heard a hb, never felt a flutter. If it had to happen, I am thankful it happened the way it did. So my fear is every ache, every pain, every day waiting, every appt having the worry of losing the baby. I know what is meant to be is what is meant to be, but a fear is a fear. And at the same time, I plan to enjoy EVERY moment of this next pregnancy. Not take one day for granted.


----------



## Kazy

I've thought of that too. My mother in law lost her first baby less than 24 hours after he was born and they didn't even know anything was wrong. One thing I remind myself if when that fear comes is that's actually true about my living children too. May not sound like a comfort but they are healthy and living well but just as vulnerable as new life. All life is in God's hands. 
One day at a time I guess. :) 

Do your kids start school soon?


----------



## sweetmere

Hi ladies, MommytoLBG invited me over! My story:

I actually only have one sunshine. She is 16.5 months old. We started actively trying for her (opk's and temping) in January of 2012 and got our bfp in July of 2012. We had a fairly uneventful pregnancy with her...morning sickness from 4 to 32 weeks, and maternal hydronephrosis mid-second trimester. She was due March 13 and I was induced, she was born March 20. I didn't have a good birth experience. Long story short, I only remember about 5% of my labor AND the days after it. I also had a c-section that I feel was not necessary, but of course I can't say 100% for sure since I don't remember details of it. I am pretty sure it could have been prevented though.

We started TTC #2 in April of this year. We got our bfp at the end of June. I knew something was wrong. It didn't feel right, and no symptoms...however, I still bonded with the baby and suspected that it was a boy. I named him Sunny. I started bleeding Thursday, July 17 at 5w6d and the next day they confirmed that it was a miscarriage. I bled Thursday, Friday, and VERY heavily Saturday and Sunday, passing clots and tissue. I continued to bleed heavier than a period Monday through Friday and had painful contractions as well. Finally the following week on Saturday I woke up spotting and only spotted for two days. 

HCG on July 18 was 3200, July 21 it was 1400ish, and then July 29 it was 38. I tested negative finally on a pregnancy test August 2nd I believe. My OB said that as soon as I test negative, I can try again.

I keep going back and forth on whether I want to try again now, before AF, or after AF. I am scared of it happening again, but I really just want to try again.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kazy ~ It is a comfort. Once you see that very first bfp you are forever changed. We begin worrying from that moment on. And it never goes away. I worry like crazy about my 3 babies all the time. Every stage comes new worry but also lots of joy. So it is completely worth it to me. 

They go back in two weeks. Are either of your older two in school yet?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sweetmere ~ like I said in the other thread I am so sorry for your loss. No words can express the pain of loss. It's something you deal with everyday. Some days are worse than others. Milestones make it fresh again. But you do go on. I can't imagine going thru it without my other kiddos. They have helped me so much and they don't even realize it. Losing the baby made me enjoy my 3 blessings more and not take anything for granted. 

We were able to conceive so easily with all 3 so this time we expected the same. When we went to that u/s and saw our baby we knew something was wrong. Dr didn't need to tell us what we already knew. So we were arrogant and naive about pregnancy. Then we were left devastated. 

The first few days all I did was cry. We had the d&c on my 38th birthday. It was a very bittersweet moment. But as sad as that sounds it meant something to me. My angel and I share a special day. 

Goodness...I am sorry. I am crying now while I type this. But it feels good to share with ones who can understand. 

Thank you girls :hugs:


----------



## Kazy

Welcome Sweetmere! I am so sorry for your loss. You are in company who has experienced similar pain. I completely understand not knowing when is a good time to try again. Actually we've talked about that on here a few times. I found out our baby had no heartbeat at 10 weeks on our 9th anniversary June 11th. I was completely shocked and actually had bought a ton of maternity clothes on my way to my ultrasound. I didn't naturally miscarry until the 16th.

I am again so sorry for your loss. Hopefully we can continue to support each other here. I hope we can all be bump buddies together too.

This week has been a little bit of a roller coaster for me. I'm still spotting (since Monday) and its officially CD14. So I have a feeling I may be out for trying this month. And oddly enough I am a little ok with that. The weird part about the spotting is that it comes and goes. Sometimes heavier and other times not there. So who knows? Just waiting for that to stop.


----------



## Kazy

And just a random question......at what point do I consider my bleeding as another cycle and CD1??? I haven't had period type bleeding but it has last for so long that I am wondering. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## sweetmere

MommytoLBG said:


> Sweetmere ~ like I said in the other thread I am so sorry for your loss. No words can express the pain of loss. It's something you deal with everyday. Some days are worse than others. Milestones make it fresh again. But you do go on. I can't imagine going thru it without my other kiddos. They have helped me so much and they don't even realize it. Losing the baby made me enjoy my 3 blessings more and not take anything for granted.
> 
> We were able to conceive so easily with all 3 so this time we expected the same. When we went to that u/s and saw our baby we knew something was wrong. Dr didn't need to tell us what we already knew. So we were arrogant and naive about pregnancy. Then we were left devastated.
> 
> The first few days all I did was cry. We had the d&c on my 38th birthday. It was a very bittersweet moment. But as sad as that sounds it meant something to me. My angel and I share a special day.
> 
> Goodness...I am sorry. I am crying now while I type this. But it feels good to share with ones who can understand.
> 
> Thank you girls :hugs:

On your birthday? :( that's awful. I'm so sorry!!! That had to have been hard.

This angel had the same EDD that my daughter did so even though it felt wrong, it felt "meant to be". Since Audrey's birth was so rough, it will be a weird time of year from now on. Happy because I have a baby whose birthday is then, sad because I don't have another who should have a birthday then. 

But I'll make it.

Kazy, I too started doing stuff before I miscarried. We had started cleaning out the extra bedroom for the nursery, I had collected a few things here and there as well. I was all excited to wear the same wardrobe again I did with my daughter, even bought another cute long-sleeved shirt and now I probably need an entire different season! Ugh!


----------



## sweetmere

Oh, and I don't know about the spotting? If it has been continuous I would just say it's the same cycle. Maybe weird hormones causing breakthrough bleeding? :/ if it lasts much longer I would call your doctor and just mention it.

Oh and we got a positive/near-positive opk today & also baby danced. We decided to try this month. I'm nervous. Picking up some baby aspirin tomorrow to start taking, and praying for the best.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls! 

Kazy ~ That is exactly how my first cycle was...Remember I asked if spotting this long was normal. CD1 for me was July 22 (22 days after D&C) and right on time based on pre mc cycle. Not sure if I gave the details? CD1 light, but still period like. CD2 very heavy. CD3 light again. CD4 VERY light. CD5 and 6 nothing. Then had a gush of bright red blood evening CD7 followed by spotting until CD11. Nothing since then. Then had positive opks CD12 and 13, then less light (negative?) opk on CD14 (which is the day I usually Od in the past). Oh and i had stopped spotting from D&C after 12 days, then had 10 days nothing before "AF" came. So dr said that it probably was my first cycle. And she also told me that spotting or random bleeding is normal until our bodies get back to normal. 

Your first cycle started July 25? When did the bleeding for that stop? CD 15 today technically for you, but you started spotting monday which was CD11 right? Oh this is so complicated. Doesn't seem like enough days went by to have cycle 2?? But who knows with our crazy hormones! Your temps are still low? 

Also remember what the lady at church said...so many different types of normal...

Sweetmere ~ hopefully you get your bfp this month! That is so exciting!! 

Also, we had the same feeling. This was a surprise for us because we were actually deciding on whether to add a 4th blessing to our family. So when I was late and then got the + hpt, I was like this is our answer! Then to find out a month later that our baby was taken from us...So we will each have times throughout the year that marks "milestones" and they will be tough, but yes we will make it thtough. We have our blessings to help us.

Question for you...does baby aspirin really help? i have read bits and pieces about it. and have seen other women take it. what is the benefit of it for you specifically?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Oh...we also started to do a few things when we found out too. The first weekend after we got our bfp, our 15 year anniversary, we went to Inner Harbor and I bought maternity clothes. I also ordered a few little onesies on Etsy. The morning of our u/s I was researching ways to announce a 4th. I started pinning baby things on pinterest (a secret board of course). Hubbie and I also looked at a mini van. :(


----------



## Kazy

Let's see if I can remember this. Cd1 was July 25. Had a Wally heavy period but stopped by CD5 (normal for me). Very light spotting started on CD 11. Then every day since then is sometimes barely noticeable and sometimes enough for a panty liner (sorry if tmi). 

After listing all that out it seems that there is no way that's a period. and temps are still low. I didn't always track before but based on my body I am pretty confident I usually ovulate later like sometimes as late as CD18. So I'll just keep temping and see if i do ovulate. 
I have my annual exam in September. So I can always talk to her about that if weird stuff is going on. I was really hoping this wasn't a period because that would put AF due the week we are going on vacation! And I don't care about the physical part of that so much as I don't want to be bummed on vacation about not being pregnant if it doesn't happen this month!

My two younger are going into kindergarten and 1st grade. They start in two weeks too. Im really going to miss them. I like having them home during the summer. :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Is it possible though that you could be pregnant? I have read so many different things (thank you google). If you have been bd-ing without preventing, then maybe its implantation spotting or just typical early pregnancy spotting (even tho i never experienced that)? Not trying to get your hopes up, just saying could be...at this point don't rule ANYthing out. I believe anything is possible with us. :winkwink:

I am wishing we would have tried this month...oh well. 

I love the summer months. Lazy days, less routines...I work 4 days a week throughout the school year, but in the summer, I take a lot of days and weeks at a time off. Not ready for it to be over yet either. Even though the girls are a little excited to get back.


----------



## Kazy

I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant. I only implantation bleeding with my last pregnancy. So to me that wouldn't be a good sign. But I guess I shouldn't rule this month out because I could ovulate any day now. So only time will tell. 
I work at home. I have a licensed bakery and sell cookies for special events on etsy. I intentionally took time off this summer and I so glad I did! But I started working again a week or so ago but much less than I was. The fall and holiday season are really busy so I know it will pick up here quickly.


----------



## Kazy

Were you preventing this month mommytoLBG ?


----------



## MommytoLBG

I say don't rule it out until you know for sure! 

I love Etsy. What is your shops name on there? I will have to check it out! 

By preventing...DH didn't do what is necessary to conceive a baby the times we did baby dance. Or at least when he should have. He did twice but that was a few days after I started first AF.


----------



## Kazy

Well October is just around the corner. And with emotions changing as they do I think it's normal to feel the way you do.


----------



## sweetmere

I've been reading up on the baby aspirin and it is supposed to help thicken the uterine lining and prevent blood clots, which also helps prevent miscarriage depending on why it happened!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Our baby was unable to develop due to Subchorionic hemmorhage. So maybe I should take aspirin?


----------



## Kazy

I would ask your doctor first. Blood thinners are not generally recommended during pregnancy unless you have a specific reason you need it.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thanks Kazy! Will def do that before I start anything. I hated even taking tums if needed when pregnant. 

How are you doing?


----------



## sweetmere

Yeah idk especially since a hemorrhage is bleeding, I don't think it would help with that since it thins your blood.

I ended up not getting the baby aspirin. I have hypothyroidism and I figure it was that or chromosomal abnormalities that caused mine so it isn't likely to help :( did a bit of research today.


----------



## Kazy

I am doing ok today. Still spotting but really really light. So I think I've convinced myself that this month is shot. :/ I am trying to stay positive. 

How about you guys? How are you feeling?


----------



## MommytoLBG

sweetmere ~ I researched a little more and considering all the factors (for me) I won't be taking it. 

I have celiac and thought that had something to do with mine but it's more a fertility issue and higher change of mc if the mother isn't on a gluten free diet. Mine was definitely the hemorrhage. Later in pregnancy most fetuses can survive one but that early the bleed overtook it. 

Kazy ~ I was really hoping for August to be your month. You're not out tho until "real AF" arrives or you test neg. still hoping for you. 

I'm ok. I am so ready for normal. All day yesterday had period like cramps. No spotting but...its frustrating. Just a reminder of what happened and how our bodies can be so cruel.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey ladies! i think i finally O'd over here, just waiting for ff to confirm. although with these temps i imagine i'm in the tww. 

anyone ever know anything we can do to try to persuade gender if we ARE pregnant? anything i can do in the beginning or did i miss that window? just thought of it now. :/ although i'm not expecting to be pregnant.


----------



## Kazy

MommytoLBG - I can totally relate. Normal would be nice. We will get there :)

Mommyxofxone - gender is determined immediately when the egg meets sperm. I read a ton of stuff my last time trying to conceive on how to have a girl (I had two boys first). But I'm pretty sure most of it is old wives tales and not reliable. But even that was for when you are ttc not after. 

What are you hoping for?


----------



## Kazy

Yeah for O mommyxofxone! Your chart sure looks like you did. I'm still waiting on that


----------



## mommyxofxone

another girl :) she's so cool, i definitely want another one of her.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kazy ~ yes we will :)

Mommyxofxone ~ fxd for a bfp! And as for gender swaying. Like Kazy said...that is determined as soon as sperm meets egg. So if you are already pregnant then well you know. 50-50 chance :winkwink:

As for us my husband swears he knows how to conceive either. We had two girls then a boy. He went by the whole bd 2-3 days before O for a girl and on O day for a boy. So he's convinced lol. There's a lot of info on here if you search gender swaying or google. Diet, supplements, timing, penetration, positions...

At this point for me after losing a baby, i just want a healthy baby. But a little girl would be nice. That is what hubby would prefer as well. Lots to that but at this point we just want healthy. And to get pregnant. Which seems to be complicated enough lately without trying to sway...


----------



## Kazy

I have read the same thing about conceiving a girl 2-3 days before O (or bd that is). With my daughter we bd every day the week of O. And with the boys I have no idea what we did. Lol

I honestly for the first time have no preference. My husband really wants another girl. I really didn't have a preference before I got pregnant and miscarried either. And like you all just really want healthy. I'm pretty sure out 4th will be our last. And since I have stuff for boys or girls it doesn't matter too much. Which is weird because I always have had a preference in the past!


----------



## Kazy

Mommyxofxone would your O day be CD20 then? I'm only asking because I am temping and I don't have a whole lot of experience with it and am not totally confident in how to determine the exact day of O.


----------



## sweetmere

I decided not to either! Our loss was either chromosomal or due to my hypothyroidism since I am positive for TPOAb (thyroid peroxidase antibodies) which apparently raise your chances of miscarriage to over 200% of what a healthy persons chances are. Which sucks. I truly hope it doesn't happen again. For ANY of us.

While we are on the subject of gender...Idc either way, but I really thought Sunny was a boy. So now I really want a boy. I will be happy either way but that's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## MommytoLBG

It's nice having at least one of each. While my girls each have their own personality, they are still very similar in many ways, where my little boy is so different. He is all boy. Completely different experience! 

I think this one will be our last as well. 

I also wonder about temping and opks. I used to think "just have sex at least every other day all cycle and you're sure to conceive". But after reading on here all these stories, I know it's not that simple. And my body is so messed up nothing is normal right now. Like you girls should I be temping?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Kazy said:


> Mommyxofxone would your O day be CD20 then? I'm only asking because I am temping and I don't have a whole lot of experience with it and am not totally confident in how to determine the exact day of O.

Do you have a chart i can check out hun? my ff is saying i O'd on cd 21. I think i did during the night- on the 20th i had the twinge of cramping and lower back pain i get when i o- and i had the full ferning. I've temped for a while so i will try to help the best way i can. 



MommytoLBG said:


> It's nice having at least one of each. While my girls each have their own personality, they are still very similar in many ways, where my little boy is so different. He is all boy. Completely different experience!
> 
> I think this one will be our last as well.
> 
> I also wonder about temping and opks. I used to think "just have sex at least every other day all cycle and you're sure to conceive". But after reading on here all these stories, I know it's not that simple. And my body is so messed up nothing is normal right now. Like you girls should I be temping?

My girl is a perfect blend. she loves the girly stuff while still being rough and tumble. She's VERY outgoing. I thought she was a boy when i was pg. i was shocked when i found out she was a girl. 

we bd'd the day of and the two days surrounding O when i got her. 

and the temping- it really does help me because my cycles are so whacked, i need to pinpoint when i'm going to O when it's getting close. because my O can go anywhere from cd 15- cd 20 something! never hurts to temp.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Your daughter sounds like my 2nd. She is very girlie but can be just as tomboyish. She does gymnastics and ballet, but can kick or throw a ball just as well. It is a nice blend isn't it? My oldest is all girl. 

As for temping, you have to take it every day at the same time before you get out of bed right?


----------



## mommyxofxone

MommytoLBG said:


> Your daughter sounds like my 2nd. She is very girlie but can be just as tomboyish. She does gymnastics and ballet, but can kick or throw a ball just as well. It is a nice blend isn't it? My oldest is all girl.
> 
> As for temping, you have to take it every day at the same time before you get out of bed right?

Oh yes it's a lovely blend! 

And the temping- i TRY to remember to take it when my dh gets up and leaves for work- he says goodbye every morning at 6- and i try to temp then. Sometimes, i temp again when i wake up at 7-730. it's usually not much different. i know they say you should have 3 hours solid sleep before you temp. however, i sleep all night at its only .1 if that change from 6 to 730 so i don't worry about it too much!

but before you get up and move around, definitely temp.


----------



## mommyxofxone

OH! and you should have a bbt therm. Its more sensitive? i take mine by mouth- but there are other ways to do it. but i got mine on amazon fairly cheap.


----------



## Kazy

I have been putting my temp on my phone app (kindara). I just transferred it to FF but I am not sure how to attach it? I will have to look into that. I have one chart from February this year and it looks like O was on day 20 that month. But i actually got pregnant the cycle after that one. I didn't temp or use opks that month....go figure! The main reason I want to temp now is because my cycles were fluctuating about 5-6 days and I hate it when I'm late and think I'm pregnant. It's horrible. So I'd rather temp so that I have a better knowledge of the day I am actually due for AF. It's just a way to keep me from stressing. :wacko:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/wacko.gif

I got a BBT at target for $8. They really aren't expensive. mommytoLGB I'd say if you haven't ever had to TRY to actually conceive you are probably good. More tracking can add stress. Unless your cycles are different from month to month or you have tried a few months I don't think they are necessary. But if you are curious about it and know it wont bother you then go for it. I put my thermometer by my bed and take it when the alarm goes off. Sometimes its a bit later than others but my post O temps in the past have been significantly higher and an hour or so didn't make a difference. 

My daughter is VERY girly. She is only 2 1/2 so not sure if she will be into sports, but i have a feeling she is 100% girl. So much attitude! I don't even know what to do with that. haha My boys are so much more laid back.


----------



## Kazy

By the way.....no idea what that link is in my last post lol.


----------



## Kazy

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/51fd70

Maybe this will work??


----------



## MommytoLBG

I'm more curious about it but also am so anxious about all these strange happenings going on. I have so many different issues going on. Felt the other day like O stuff but still having on and off cramps which feel like period ones. No cf at all. No spotting. AF due next Monday so it could be that but it seems early to have pms signs. DH said this am to take an hpt but I had already peed 3 times by then. And didn't want to get a bfn since it's too early anyway. So I will wait to see what happens next Monday. If I were to start temping would I start on cd 1? 

I think at 2 1/2 you could tell all ready lol. If she has attitude then yea she's a girlie girl. Not that tomboys can't have attitude tho!! 

And the ff link worked. Not that I know what any of it means!


----------



## Kazy

He could be right. :) I always have period like cramps before I found out I was pregnant. You never know.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Trying to not get hopes up, but can't help feeling that way. Since we didn't try I can't be but still that little part of me still wishes. 

How about you? Anything going on physically?


----------



## Kazy

Well time will tell. And I want to encourage you because remember conceiving had never been an issue for you. And so as soon as you try you'll get pregnant like before. So don't worry! It will happen if it hasn't ready. :)
I am feeling ok. No more spotting which is good. I've had a lot of cramping today. Just waiting to see if I O anytime soon. It's CD17 so hopefully by mid week. Could be happening now since I have cramps but that's not typical for me. Actually the only time I ever remember have O cramps of the cycle I got pregnant with my daughter. And they lasted 3 days. At this point I'll be happy if I just O this month. Getting pregnant on first cycle trying after MC would be awesome but it would also be ok just to see my body go back to normal. But I'm still praying for BFP this month. So hopefully I'll have a temp rise sooner ring me know!

Will you test before Monday or just wait for AF?


----------



## sweetmere

If you conceive quickly I wouldn't temp! Besides, it doesn't tell you before you ovulate, only after. Like with me I always ovulate on a different day now, so it only helps me because I know my luteal phase length so I KNOW exactly what day my period will come. So that's nice.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Kazy said:


> I have been putting my temp on my phone app (kindara). I just transferred it to FF but I am not sure how to attach it? I will have to look into that. I have one chart from February this year and it looks like O was on day 20 that month. But i actually got pregnant the cycle after that one. I didn't temp or use opks that month....go figure! The main reason I want to temp now is because my cycles were fluctuating about 5-6 days and I hate it when I'm late and think I'm pregnant. It's horrible. So I'd rather temp so that I have a better knowledge of the day I am actually due for AF. It's just a way to keep me from stressing. :wacko:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/wacko.gif
> 
> I got a BBT at target for $8. They really aren't expensive. mommytoLGB I'd say if you haven't ever had to TRY to actually conceive you are probably good. More tracking can add stress. Unless your cycles are different from month to month or you have tried a few months I don't think they are necessary. But if you are curious about it and know it wont bother you then go for it. I put my thermometer by my bed and take it when the alarm goes off. Sometimes its a bit later than others but my post O temps in the past have been significantly higher and an hour or so didn't make a difference.
> 
> My daughter is VERY girly. She is only 2 1/2 so not sure if she will be into sports, but i have a feeling she is 100% girl. So much attitude! I don't even know what to do with that. haha My boys are so much more laid back.

hey i have kindara! but mine doesn't connect to ff. didn't know it could? it connects to another app (can't remember the name) that syncs up. 

and i have to do the temping- i do NOT conceive quickly. :(

and you can try some kind of sport. all kinds like to kick a ball around. or why not do horseback riding or something of that sort?


----------



## Kazy

mommyxofxone said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> I have been putting my temp on my phone app (kindara). I just transferred it to FF but I am not sure how to attach it? I will have to look into that. I have one chart from February this year and it looks like O was on day 20 that month. But i actually got pregnant the cycle after that one. I didn't temp or use opks that month....go figure! The main reason I want to temp now is because my cycles were fluctuating about 5-6 days and I hate it when I'm late and think I'm pregnant. It's horrible. So I'd rather temp so that I have a better knowledge of the day I am actually due for AF. It's just a way to keep me from stressing. :wacko:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/wacko.gif
> 
> I got a BBT at target for $8. They really aren't expensive. mommytoLGB I'd say if you haven't ever had to TRY to actually conceive you are probably good. More tracking can add stress. Unless your cycles are different from month to month or you have tried a few months I don't think they are necessary. But if you are curious about it and know it wont bother you then go for it. I put my thermometer by my bed and take it when the alarm goes off. Sometimes its a bit later than others but my post O temps in the past have been significantly higher and an hour or so didn't make a difference.
> 
> My daughter is VERY girly. She is only 2 1/2 so not sure if she will be into sports, but i have a feeling she is 100% girl. So much attitude! I don't even know what to do with that. haha My boys are so much more laid back.
> 
> hey i have kindara! but mine doesn't connect to ff. didn't know it could? it connects to another app (can't remember the name) that syncs up.
> 
> and i have to do the temping- i do NOT conceive quickly. :(
> 
> and you can try some kind of sport. all kinds like to kick a ball around. or why not do horseback riding or something of that sort?Click to expand...


Were you able to see my chart from the link?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kazy ~ Thank you for the encouragement! And I am just going to see what happens with AF.

I'm still hoping you get your bfp this month! Cramps can be for so many different reasons and from what I have learned lately you can still conceive. And no spotting. Fxd for you...

sweetmere ~ I will see if I get my AF when I expect to this month and take it from there. But to temp just to know what day your period will come would be good! Anything happening with you? I know you and hubbie did the bd the other night? When will you be testing? 

mommyxofxone ~ how long did it take to conceive #1? 

I am curious to see what happens for all of this month!!


----------



## sweetmere

Lots of cramping but I think it is a coincidence. We did try this month, but it was on ovulation day and the day after. It's not likely to conceive on ovulation day, usually the 2-3 days before. But my husband works weird hours so I let him rest unless I am ovulating - unfortunately instead of having a positive opk 1-2 days before ovulation, I got it on ovulation day. Could still happen, but I normally don't conceive easily so probably not.

Plus, I had low temps until today which normally signals low progesterone. So when I do get a positive test again, I'll be having that checked ASAP.


----------



## mommyxofxone

no i didn't see a link kazy 

mommytolbg 5 cycles, but one was like 70 days. the first time we tried. horrible. never ever happens. i must've been super stressed. plus i was switching jobs which i don't think helped.

lots of cramping over here.


----------



## MommytoLBG

sweetmere ~ Definitely get your levels checked when you get that positive. 

mommy ~ amazing what stress can do to our bodies. 

I am having a lot of cramping too....


----------



## Kazy

Sweet mere- you never know. Could still get a positive. I hoping you get one this month! I'm in the same boat as you with progesterone. Dr. Said could have been my issue but they don't know for sure since my first blood work was after I found out baby had died. So they said as soon as I get + I have to do blood work ASAP. 

What's up with everyone cramping?! Me too lol. I think all of us are expecting either + or AF next week. That's cool we are all so close. :) my cycle may be longer this time so mine may come a bit later than next week.


----------



## Kazy

Mommyxofxone here is the link

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/home.php/51fd70


----------



## sweetmere

I don't think they even checked my progesterone so it's definitely getting done with a positive!

That is so weird that we are all cramping! Mine hasn't been quite as bad today. Maybe our bodies regulating after the mc's? :/

AF is due next Tuesday, so a week away. I might test Saturday morning with a cheapie. I can never help myself.


----------



## Kazy

Sweetmere- I know the feeling. I used to tell myself I wouldn't take a test until after AF was due. Most months I don't make it that far. 

BBT question for those who temp. I usually temp at 7 when I wake up but today I woke up at 6 and couldn't sleep. My temp was 97.68. I laid in bed another 15 minutes or so and thought i would take my temp again since I normally test around 7. Now it is saying 97.2. Which temp would you record?? Or should I leave today off the chart?


----------



## mommyxofxone

chart looks good kazy- looks like you may have o'd or are about to. i also would could the first temp- because you need 3 solid hours of non interrupted sleep they say.


----------



## sweetmere

Yep first temp!! It shouldn't be too far off!


----------



## Kazy

Ok. I'll go with that one. I guess I was thinking it should go up as I'm awake not down. That's why I doubted the first one. This is why I should only take it once and go with it. Too stressful otherwise!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i've done the two ones. and they usually are almost identical. :shrug:


----------



## MommytoLBG

So it looks like we will all be testing next week-(or this weekend if we can't wait that long lol!)? Unless AF comes first...still cramping. Can't decide if it feels more like pms or early pregnancy...


----------



## sweetmere

No more cramping here, but I have been pms'ing all day!!!! I'm an angry mess!!


----------



## Kazy

No cramps here either. I won't be testing until late next week. Maybe Saturday at the earliest. I'll wait and see what my chart eventually says about o. I don't even know for sure if I've O yet. 

MommytoLBG do you usually get period cramps? I hardly ever do but always get pregnancy cramps. 

What day is everyone planning to test?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Being a female is so complicated. I'm still cramping. And not quite an angry mess, but moody for sure.

I do get pms cramps sometimes but not every cycle and not this long or this early. Usually the day before and day one. I don't normally get pregnancy cramps like this either. I think it's just my body trying to be normal.


----------



## Kazy

Yes it is! I'm feeling really discouraged today. According to my chart I still haven't Od and it's CD 20. :( frustrating


----------



## sweetmere

Kazy, I didn't o this month until cd22. The MC really messed it up! :/


----------



## sweetmere

And I will maybe test Friday, I will be 8dpo, waaaay too early. If I can somehow be strong I'll wait until my period comes instead of wasting tests.


----------



## MommytoLBG

I am feeling that way too Kazy. A mix of emotion today. 

I have no idea when I Od even tho I had those + opks around cd14. Not sure how reliable I was at testing.

Today is cd 23 for me. So I could test but I'd rather use fmu. And it's still early? I'd prefer to wait until after AF is due....


----------



## Kazy

Thanks Sweetmere. That gives me some hope. It's such an emotional roller coaster. 

I agree mommytoLBG. I usually try and wait until
AF is due. I feel like emotions are already all over the place and it's easier for me to stay calm that way. But self control is another issue..... Lol. We will see if I can hold out when the time comes.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Maybe all the cramping and emotions we are experiencing means something for us.


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies. Today I had a teeny tiny bit of spotting after I went for a run. So I'm thinking maybe that was O spotting. Or it could also be my body getting back to normal. Only time will tell......


----------



## Kazy

I hope you are right mommytoLBG. At this point I'm just trying to stay positive. :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

Just checking in on everyone. 

Kazy ~ any more spotting/cramps?

I still have cramps but not like they were. I really think its my body trying to get back to normal. :(


----------



## Kazy

No more spotting or cramps. And no spike in temp this morning. Like you, my body is probably getting back to normal. It's possible I won't even ovulate this month or at the least it will be really late. Which I'm becoming ok with. We are surprising our kids with a trip to disney in a few weeks and I guess it would be ok to wait to be pregnant another month so I'm not super tired while we are there.


----------



## MommytoLBG

here's to us becoming normal :)

Oh have fun!!! We were there in October. Best 2 weeks ever. Is this everyone's first time there?


----------



## Kazy

No. We've been a few times before. But it's been two years since we have taken them. We aren't telling them until the morning we leave. I'm really excited about it. My daughter was only 1 when we went before so I know she will be so excited! And she LOVES princesses. :)

Anyway, I'm wondering if I don't ovulate this cycle would I still have a period?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Oh my goodness you will have so much fun!! Esp the surprise. That would be so awesome to do. I have been there many many times but this was the first time there as a mom. And my husband had never been either. As an adult I still love it just as much. But its really enjoyable to experience it thru the eyes of our kiddos. We are already planning our next trip! The kids asked to go back before we even left. 

I think so. Just from different things I have read (on here mainly) that you do not have to O to get a period. Learned that from many LTTTC threads. Or you can O and not get a period or it can be late etc...Or you can O one month cd day xx and then O days earlier or later the next month or not at all. And that can be normal for many women, then take our situations with our mc and that really could mess up our cycles. 

Normal please??


----------



## Kazy

My boys ask to go almost every week. This is the first time we are doing the dining plan so I'm interested to see if I like that. 

And Normal will be here soon. Whatever that looks like lol. If I don't i am not too concerned because I'm 
Confident it's due to MC and body adjusting. I've never had that issue before. Plus it could always be that I will ovulate really late. My spotting last week was heavier at times so it's possible that hormonally was like AF too. I don't really know. 

How have you been feeling?


----------



## MommytoLBG

We really liked the dining plan. Esp (and like you) with 5 people. I know your little one isn't included yet, but its worth it in my opinion. It makes eating easier! We were there for 2 weeks and our last day we still had snacks left so we each grabbed a few items to snack on! 

Same here...never had an issue with late periods, etc...i knew every month that on day 28, AF would arrive. This is all new to me. Looking forward to Tuesday for several reasons (cd 1 of cycle 2 after mc IF my body is at all back to normal). OR could be bfp (but highly doubtful).


----------



## Kazy

I think the dining plan will be great. Just to not have to think about food will be a vacation in and of itself. Lol. And my daughter is too young for it but we can share other food because the kids don't eat that much. 

I am hopeful for Tuesday for you too! Praying you have an unexpected BFP! And really you're in a good place. Because either you have the BFP or see that your body has adjusted back just like you said. 
I'm thinking about getting a few OPKs today. Not sure if I'll do it yet but it may give me an idea if O is close or not goog to happen.


----------



## MommytoLBG

That's what we did with our little guy. He just shared with his sister. And even the kids meals are huge! 

I am hoping either of those 2 things happen. Anxious to see...don't want to be negative but can't help but stress a little about what if it doesn't arrive...But its out of my control. It is what is meant to be. I have learned a lot about that lately.

I just used the equate ones from walmart (never made to our $ store) so we picked up that brand. It doesn't hurt to poas right? Worst case is its negative...and if its positive, well then time to BD. :winkwink:


----------



## Kazy

Well I got the OPKs. And there is a definite test line but not quite as dark as the control. So that's a negative on that. But possible I missed a positive yesterday or a positive coming in the next few days. 

It is so out of our control. It's a vulnerable place to be. I know my faith has really helped me on so e of my darker times. I'm not sure what you believe but I remind myself that all life is given by God. 
I know stress doesn't help you get pregnant either. But just telling myself to not worry and not be stressed doesn't help! 
It will happen though. For both of us. I am confident of that. :)


----------



## MommytoLBG

I would keep testing with them then. How many did you get??

Our faith is what gets us through. I put trust in Him that he will give us our baby on His terms. 

Deep breath...no stress, no stress, no stress...deep breath. :)


----------



## Kazy

I have 4 tests left. So I will just do them the next 4 days and see what happens. I was trying to upload a pic of my test but I can't figure it out!


----------



## MommytoLBG

I don't know how to do that either! I tried to set up a pic as my avatar, but it won't save it. I can only do computer ones.


----------



## Kazy

Ok I think I did it! :happydance:
Let me know if you can see it.

It looks to me like the lines are pretty close but for sure not the same. So, maybe soon???
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MommytoLBG

:happydance: I can see it!!!

Very close so I would say very soon!! :dance:


----------



## MommytoLBG

I had to fight the urge to test this am. But I am thinking AF is on her way...

Took the kiddos to Knoebels last night. Had a great time! But hubbie wouldn't let me carry little one at all. He's 3 and weighs 35 lbs. I was exhausted which is not normal for me, but I have cramps today that feel more like pms. But I have to pee ALL the time. I wake up with a sore throat and stuffy head. Frustrating....


----------



## sweetmere

Kazy I bet you get a positive in the next day or two!!! Better start baby dancing :)

LBG, I took a test yesterday and it had a faint line but it also had a dye run. I took another last night and then this morning and they're completely negative so it was a fluke! AF is due Tuesday for me, if you aren't pregnant it looks like we will be close to each other on the next cycle! I do ovulate a bit late though so after ovulation we may not be.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sweet ~ I'm cd 26. So Monday would be 28 for me. I was thinking Monday was the day! :dohh: But no AF should arrive for me on Tuesday as well. We are very close!! What day do you usually O? Pre mc for me was cd 14. Cycle was always 28 days. We will see if my body is back...epic day either way lol. 

Thinking I'm going to test this evening even tho fmu is best. I can't wait much longer. My Ovia app alerted me to take a pregnancy test today, but...I waited and missed fmu. Every time I pee I think should I? 

As for the fluke, never out until AF arrives so it could be just that it's too early for bfp! Fxd still crossed!


----------



## Kazy

MommytoLBG - you still never know. It's funny how pms and early pregnancy have similar symptoms. Just keeps us in a guessing game. Either way you'll know soon. :)

Sweetmere- you aren't out either. Still in the game until AD arrives!

Just took another opk and it looks the same if not a little fainter. :( So not sure what's up with that. And no temp rise today at all. So I should have been testing the end of next week but I am for sure out on that. But I'm still hopeful O could happen soon. It's possible I would have had a positive opk two days ago too. That's the bad thing about testing this late. And I have only done OPKs one other month earlier this year. So I don't have much experience with reading them.


----------



## Kazy

Oh and mommytoLBG I have never used Fmu for testing. I think if you are doing 9dpo maybe you should but your a little later than that I think. Depends on how much $ you want to waste!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kazy ~ anything is possible lately esp after a mc. Remember our hormones are crazy and you could have Od but missed catching it on an opk because you didn't test those days. It's nothing but a waiting game right now. :coffee:

Very true. Last pregnancy I tested after dinner and it came back + but it was 8 days after AF was due. I'm thinking about testing next pee. DH is still at the cabin work day so going to wait for him. Just not sure I'm ready to find out...


----------



## sweetmere

I'm pretty sure I'm out. We only babydanced on ovulation day which is not a good day to do it for ttc better the two days before! Plus I have a short luteal phase so it has to happen pretty quickly and I'm not really feeling it!

Before my daughter I ovulated every month on cd17. This time it was different every month, cd17/18/19. The month I to pregnant it was cd17 and this month AFTER miscarriage it was cd22.

I'm hoping for at least cd19/20 this next cycle but idk. That is what is hard about not ever knowing when you will ovulate. You can't plan. I never knew how easy I had it before while ttc my daughter!!!


----------



## sweetmere

Sorry about typos I'm on my phone :/


----------



## Kazy

let us know how it goes if you do decide to test mommytoLBG. I can totally relate to not knowing if you want to know or not. When I found out I was pregnant this April we had been trying for awhile and I just couldn't take a test. I was so afraid of another negative one. So I waited til after AF was due and by then had symptoms and was pretty sure I was pregnant.

Sweetmere- I can totally relate about not knowing how easy I had it. I got pregnant with my three before the first cycle after going off of BC with no period in between. I had picture perfect pregnancies. I literally knew nothing then of OPKs or temping or anything. Then when we started trying last year I thought it would be the same. I don't know what happened....... I think that's why I tend to worry so much is I just think that there must be something wrong with my body since it was soooo easy before. I charted for 3 months earlier this year but I cant find any of them. :/ 
I have heard its normal to O late after MC. I have also heard it's normal to not O for a few months. Which I am pretty sure is what happened to me last cycle. I started charting like the last 10 days and temps were all over the chart. Now they are at least leveling out. Just no O as of yet.


----------



## sweetmere

Hopefully you ovulate soon!! That has to be hard. :( 

Yeah, it took me eight months altogether with Audrey and then this time it only took three! With Audrey I took soy isoflavones which is like clomid so I am doing that again next cycle. Because I have this insane fear that I have bad eggs. I had that fear before I miscarried and then when I didn't take soy (which strengthens and matures your eggs) I lost the baby so now I am just stuck believing it.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Well girls...not this month for me. :nope: :cry:


----------



## Kazy

It's hard some days. If I can step outside of the moment them accepting that it may take a few months isn't a huge deal. But it's hard not to get caught up in thinking the worst. 
I haven't heard of soy isoflavones. Is that prescribed by your doctor?


----------



## sweetmere

I'm sorry LBG :( next month. Hopefully for all 3 of us.

You can get soy at Walmart and other places for pretty cheap. It's over the counter. But it got me and a few friends pregnant! It works a little differently than clomid but does the same thing, strengthens ovulation and eggs. If you take it earlier on it can help you produce more eggs. If you are interested I can tell you more about it. You have to take it a certain way!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thank you sweet :hugs: 

We all can continue ttc together. And then hopefully bump buddies! I'm ok with it. Like I have said this was the first cycle after so I didn't really expect to. But inside you still kind of hope. Now it's waiting to see if AF arrives like she should. How sad it is that I am excited for her to come? Last month it was a relief and now I'm like come on girl bless me with your presence! 

So my plan now is to temp or not temp? Opk or not? I hear so many different opinions. And I have heard about the soy from others on here. I'd like to know more about it.


----------



## Kazy

So sorry mommytoLBG I just saw your post (missed it somehow before I responded last time). Next month for sure! 

I'll let you know Sweetmere about the soy. I am not sure about putting stuff in my body just yet. I go to my OB mid September. That was my year mark to see what my options are but since I did get pregnant and miscarry I'm not sure if if my year of waiting starts over again from June. So we will see what happens then. I'm going to work really hard to be patient until then since it's only 4 weeks or so away


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thank you too Kazy :hugs:

Continuing on our ttc path. Then on to bump buddies.


----------



## Kazy

MommytoLBG the worst thing in ttc is stress. So my advice is don't do anything that will add stress. I like temping because it doesn't as the stress to the BD because it only tells you after. So it's less pressure in that way. And I refuse to put pressure on my sex life like that! But the. Again if you are like me seeing that I'm not ovulating is adding stress so maybe it's not the best idea lol. I don't have a lot of advice on OPKs because I don't have a lot of experience.


----------



## Kazy

Yes. Can I tell
You how thankful I am for you TTC buddies?! It may sound cheesy but it really has helped me to know someone else out there understands.


----------



## MommytoLBG

We keep missing each other lol. 

Very true about the stress. I may try temping just to see what my body is doing. When would I start?

I completely understand what you mean! It's nice to have someone who not only is ttc but also went thru a recent loss. We can relate on so many levels.


----------



## Kazy

Haha. Yes we do. And if you haven't started AF maybe you just tested to early??

You start temping on CD1. Just make sure you take it same time everyday without even getting out of bed. I put my thermometer directly beside the bed. 

Maybe I'll O sometime in the next two weeks and we will be on the same schedule lol


----------



## MommytoLBG

I'm cd 26 today. Tuesday would be the day (until this am I was thinking Monday). Until I looked at my Ovia app and the calendar on our wall lol. I know it could still be early but...

Ok good that gives me time to get the thermometer. But better get it tomorrow just in case. I guess I should start taking my temp ASAP since cd1 could be any time. If it doesn't arrive until after i get up then i already missed the temp right? So I should technically start? But not actually log it? 

That would be all 3 of us on the same schedule!


----------



## Kazy

You could do it now so you have CD1 whatever day it starts. But keep in mind one temp doesn't tell you anything. It's the overall pattern of your temps. For example O isn't confirmed until you have three raised temps in a row. So missing one day at any given time isn't a big deal.


----------



## MommytoLBG

I'm going to temp. Maybe add in the opks around the time I think. But not going to let stress about it get to me. If that's possible lol. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Update: AF arrived. So cd 1. Guess my body isn't back to "old normal". New normal maybe? Arrived on cd 27. So technically 2 days early. Let's see what she does this week. Officially back to ttc.


----------



## Kazy

Two days off is still pretty close to normal. Are you TTC this month or sill waiting til October?

I am feeling ok. Had a small temp rise today so we will see if it keeps rising tomorrow. I out today and forgot to bring O test so I'll have to so it later today than I normally do. I'm interested to see if it's lighter and possibly Od yesterday or day before.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey ladies just got back from vacation! any good news? what did i miss?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kazy ~ curious to see what happens with you. If you did then you are in the tww right? 

Not sure what we will do. Maybe figure out temping and stuff for a month? Or just ntnp next month and if it happens it does. If not we just officially ttc in October. 

Mommyof ~ welcome back! Did you enjoy vacation?


----------



## sweetmere

Wow I missed a lot! I definitely understand the weird feelings about AF. Relief...because you're scared of a miscarriage, but disappointment because you DO want to be pregnant again. 

AF will be here Tuesday for me so we really will be close.


----------



## mommyxofxone

mommytolbg yes i did thanks!!! i actually got sick in the middle (ugh) with fever and chills but luckily it didn't last too long! about a day being completely miserable. i sucked it up the rest of the trip!


----------



## Kazy

Welcome back mommyxofxone ! I live vacations. Lol. Are you testing soon?
MommytoLBG I won't know about tww for sure until I have three consecutive temp raises. I did opk today and it looks pretty much the same as the other two. So temp may oray not be a fluke. Which is why there has to be three. So if Tuesday morning I have another temp raise then yes. Officially in tww


----------



## Kazy

I meant I LOVE vacations. This is what happens when I do everything on my phone....

Ok so now i'm royally confused. :wacko:I took another look at my opk and I am pretty sure its a positive! What?? If my temp raise was this morning is it possible I would have a positive test today? Anyone know..... this is why I swore off OPKs last time. Kind of wishing I hadn't even tested. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sweetmere

Mine did that this cycle kind of. Actually I got a positive opk just a couple of hours before I ovulated because I had a temp rise the next day. Mine didn't used to do that I guess it was the miscarriage?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kazy ~ It sure looks positive to me! But I have no idea. I am clueless about temping and opks. :shrug: sorry I couldn't be more help...


----------



## Kazy

I'm not going to worry about it then. I know temping is way more accurate so I'll see what happens with that in the next few days.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good morning. Just saying Hi since nothing is really going on...

I am out this month. 
Sweet you are waiting for AF tomorrow? 
Kazy waiting for O, to test, or AF right? 
And mommyof where are you for the month? Your ticker says dpo 11?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Kazy- your opk being positive means you are going to O within the next 72 hours. so you caught your surge- so that's probably why- you just happened to O right after you took the test. mine was like that with dd. So i would dtd until your ff confirms O. they say to dtd the day of the positive and the 2 days following just to be safe.


----------



## sweetmere

Yep, waiting for AF! I'm scared because everyone talks about having really painful periods the first one after miscarriage. :/ but...I'm excited to realllllly try again this month.


----------



## Kazy

Ok thanks ladies. My temp went up .2 again today so I'm pretty sure O was Saturday. Tested negative opk that day and positive day after. But either way pretty sure it happened. I'll see what FF says and decide when to test. Pretty sure I won't until AF is due.


----------



## Kazy

And I'll do another opk later this afternoon since I have one left. I'm curious to see what that says.


----------



## Kazy

OPk was definitely negative today. No question about it. So hopefully FF will confirm O date tomorrow. Although I'm 99% sure it was Saturday due to temp rise and cramps.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sweet ~ my first cycle after wasn't bad compared to this one. This is my second AF and it's horrible. So guess everyone is different. 

Kazy ~ curious to find out! Maybe one of us (you:winkwink:) will get a bfp!


----------



## Kazy

I am so hoping for BFP this month! I don't know what to expect. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but also tring to be positive. Either way I won't be testing for a bit. And technically I need another temp raise tomorrow to confirm O still. 

Sweet- my first period was really heavy. I mean REALLY heavy. I actually soaked through tampon, pad, and a pool on the dining room chair. While we had company..... Horrible. But my cramps weren't too bad. 
MommytoLBG hopefully you start to feel better soon.

Hoping for BFP for all of us this cycle!!! Bump buddies here we come.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:witch: :( came two days early. :( :(


----------



## Kazy

Sorry about AF mommyxofxone :(


----------



## Kazy

Well FF confirmed today that I did O on Saturday. Or at least it gave me a dotted line which means it's their best guess. Haha. Even the computer can figure my body out.


----------



## Kazy

How's the temping going mommytoLBG ?


----------



## sweetmere

Did you baby dance enough around then or not trying yet?

I'm kind of worried because I woke up this morning to no AF. Nowhere in sight...even checked my cervix, and it's clear as can be.

I cramped last night a little, too. My temperatures were kind of weird too, I could only be 9dpo today, but if that is what has happened then that is weird because they were the highest temps I have ever had before ovulation!


----------



## Kazy

Yes we are trying. we BD on Thursday am and Friday pm. So I think the timing was right. Then we did agin Sunday pm since I got the +opk that day. 
I'm nervous because AF is due right when my boys start school. I'm not normally an emotional mess but this is my first year with both gone all day at school. I think getting AF and sending them off to school at the same time may be really hard. So I may need emotional support! Lol but at least I should not have AF during our vacation beginning of sept. 

Do you have a chart that you can link? Have you tested? My cycle before MC was 26-32 days. My first cycle after MC was 39 days and this one is on schedule to be 36-37.


----------



## sweetmere

That is definitely perfect timing!! & I would be an emotional mess as well. I know one day I will bawl like a baby when Audrey goes to school :(

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ab6ba

I haven't taken my bbt in a few days but I'm 12dpo today. It comes on time every month and always first thing in the morning! I tested last night but it was maybe an hour and a half hold (I thought I was 11dpo though not 8 lol). Bfn but this morning maybe I see something super faint on it but it is probably my imagination.

If I am 9dpo I have a pretty good chance at pregnancy.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kazy ~ haven't temped. AF came 2 days before expected and I didn't have a thermometer. I missed cd1 then didn't get one before cd2 now cd3 so assuming it's too late now to start?? Tomorrow is cd4... This af was def worse. This was one is like your first. Yesterday and today HEAVY bleeding. And cramps all day cd1 and 2.

I'm hoping this is your month!!!

Mommyxof ~ sorry about af. Mine came 2 days early too. 

Sweet ~ not out til AF arrives so fxd for you! 

Looks like 2 of us are def out. Let's hope for at least 2 bfps!


----------



## MommytoLBG

I was a mess when my kids started school. Every year not just the first. Sad already...even tho I work a few days a week it's still hard sending them back. 

Sweet ~ my af was like that too prior to mc. Now who knows what will happen monthly. This is only 2nd one since but...guess our bodies are getting back to normal.


----------



## sweetmere

I never temp during AF! I start after I start bleeding. 

I'm going to try to test again if my period doesn't come! After I hold my pee of course!


----------



## Kazy

Sweet- I am by no means an expert with charts but your doesn't look like it's got the obvious date prediction that some do. So maybe 12 but maybe just 9 dpo. I have heard there can be an implantation dip too so that could be CD14. Only time will tell. You aren't out until AF arrives. Stay hopeful

It's so annoying that PMS symptoms and pregnancy are so similar!! I wish they were different so it were more obvious. grrrr :growlmad:


----------



## Kazy

I meant CD29 sweetmere! That was the 14th of august.....my bad


----------



## sweetmere

It's ok! I have hypothyroidism so my temps aren't as high as others...and yeah, I thought maybe the first day that it was wrong but I had 3 97.4ish temps in a row, and on my past charts even 97.3 was post-o, but I guess every month is different!! I really do think I'm 9dpo today!


----------



## Kazy

Well that's got to be encouraging for the neg test then. At 9dpo that's normal especially wo Fmu. 

Still hoping BFP for you. :)

MommytoLBG I agree with Sweetmere about temping. The first week is not a big deal anyway. IF I temp next cycle I won't first week because I'll be out of town.


----------



## sweetmere

Yeah I finally tested just now (9dpo smu 3.5 hr hold) and it was completely negative. I'm not going to lie, I cried. I was so ready for AF today...now that it probably won't be here for days I got my hopes up. I shouldn't have but I did. It feels like a cruel joke. I hate this.


----------



## Kazy

Awww. I'm so sorry Sweetmere. Still not out until AF though. 
***hugs***
And crying is totally ok. Disappointment is the most difficult part of all this.


----------



## MommytoLBG

:hugs: I'm so sorry sweet...it does feel like a cruel joke. Esp considering pms and pregnancy symptoms are the same. I cried too when i got the negative. Cried harder when AF arrived. It's a mix of emotions we are going thru right now. Like we all say...not out until AF arrives though.


----------



## Kazy

How are you doing mommytoLBG ? Hope that AF is getting less horrible. 

No signs of anything over here. FF suggests I don't test until sept 4th. AF is due August 30tg so not sure why they suggest that.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Just patiently waiting for AF to leave...

Thinking we are going to try next month (or end of this month actually). Based on what Ovia says...which really means nothing. Eps considering our bodies tend to do what they want lately. Going to start temping as soon as I am done with AF. Then invest in some digis. 

As for you...Yeah I don't get why it says not to test until then. That's 5 days later! I would test if AF doesn't get you on the 30th! But that's me...


----------



## Kazy

Ya I think the 30th is probably good. I'll try and hold out until then. With the way my sifferent signs were all mixed up it makes me think we will most likely be seeing AF but you never know until then.


----------



## Kazy

Yeah for trying this month mommytoLBG. :) hoping for your BFP!!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thank you Kazy! :)

Can't wait to see if you did this month!! Fxd crossed.


----------



## Kazy

Hey Sweetmere how are you doing? Been thinking about you today.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kazy I was thinking the same thing...

Sweet ~ haven't heard from you, so was wondering how you are doing?


----------



## sweetmere

Hey ladies!! I started AF today! I am SO happy! I was beginning to worry that I was having an annovulatory cycle!!!


----------



## Kazy

Well I'm glad that AF came like you wanted. Next month is your month for sure!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Here's to next month!!!

:dust:


----------



## sweetmere

Yes!!! Next month!!! :)


----------



## Kazy

Nothing new for me today. This TWW is killing me! If I had a normal cycle I should have started today. Since I Od so late I guess that makes the wait even longer. 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## MommytoLBG

I bet Kazy! Fxd for you.

:dust:

Nothing going on here. Af was really heavy then nothing yesterday. Then today spotty. So just waiting (but this time for next O). :coffee:


----------



## Kazy

Thanks. One week count down to test. That is of course if I can wait until Saturday.


----------



## sweetmere

Okay here. Been busy with everything today, my grandma's viewing was today and the funeral is tomorrow. Audrey kept looking at her in the casket and saying "go sleep? Go sleep?" :(

I start soy tomorrow!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

done trying one is enough for us


----------



## Kazy

Hi all. 
Mommyxofxone I hope you have peace in your decision. If you are content moving forward then that is great. 
Sweet- you'll have to let me know how the soy goes. I've never known anyone who has done that but it seems to have worked well for you. 

O probably isn't too far for either of you. It seems I am a few weeks off from you guys. This week is going to be killing me! I've felt somewhat nauseated today but it's way too early to have symptoms so must be in my head!


----------



## sweetmere

I will!! I probably won't O for over two, maybe close to three weeks though. I'm a late ovulator, esp after the mc!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kazy ~ count down begins! Less than a week left.

Sweet ~ not too familiar with soy either. 

Mommyof ~ like Kazy said...if you are happy in your decision then good for you. I know many people who have chosen to have one. It's a personal decision for everyone. My sister and her husband have decided not to have any. Most people think we are crazy for having three let alone wanting a 4th. It depends on each individual couple/family and what is best for them. 

Afm...still spotting. Dark brown. AF used to be only 4-5 days (2-3 days bleeding then 1-2 very light)...now on day 8 for the second month after mc. Thinking it will be another month until we can conceive now.


----------



## Kazy

Had a major temp dip today. :( I may unfortunately be out


----------



## MommytoLBG

Oh no...but it could be an implantation dip??


----------



## Kazy

I guess it could be. Thought of that after original post. And only one temp isn't saying a whole lot. So I am trying not to get too discouraged. And the weird thing is I was looking back at my old charts from earlier this year and my temp never dropped until after AF started. So who knows. I almost went and got a test this morning but have managed to have some self control that I think will last at least today. Lol


----------



## MommytoLBG

Maybe that means a little one implanted and has settled in. And you'll get your bfp! Esp considering the temp drop prior to this one only after AF started...Hopefully it's a good sign Kazy!


----------



## Kazy

Soooo I really want to test today. Do you guys know what the odds of false negative would be? My only concern is going on an emotional roller coaster


----------



## MommytoLBG

Well Kazy I assume you waited? I know with my little guy I tested 6 days early and got a bfp. And ironically with our second I was a week late and didn't get a bfp right away. With our first I was two weeks late and got a bfp immediately. Guess it depends?


----------



## Kazy

Well, I actually caved and tested. And believe it or not I got a solid BFP!

:bfp::happydance:

I am completely shocked! I called my doctor since she said she wanted to do blood work same day as my bfp and she had me go in this evening for blood work. So I should have those results tomorrow. 

Really praying that this turns to happy and healthy full 9 months.


----------



## MommytoLBG

:happydance: Oh my goodness!!! So happy for you!! :happydance:

Praying for a very healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Kazy

Thank you! I want to stay on this thread if you guys are willing. I am hoping we are all May bump buddies.


----------



## MommytoLBG

That would be great!


----------



## Kazy

MommytoLBG how is the temping going?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kazy I decided not temp again. I am still spotting so I don't think i will O next week. Going to use opks though just to see what they tell me.


----------



## Kazy

You never know about O. I had all kinds of spotting this cycle and still Od. Is it more than last cycle?


----------



## MommytoLBG

No about the same. Cd 11 today and yesterday was very minimal spotting. So we will see. We did bd last nite but that was just because, not really for ttc. 

How are you feeling? I am living vicariously thru you right now (if you don't mind!).


----------



## Kazy

I don't mind at all. :) I am still letting this set in. I'm looking forward to seeing hcg numbers today. I have to go again Thursday to confirm they have doubled. 
Mild symptoms so far. I don't get concerned about symptoms though. I had two pregnancies with almost no symptoms in first trimester and one with horrible morning sickness. I actually had horrible morning sickness and tiredness with my MC. So I don't read into it.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Do you go for hcg levels due to the mc? 

I am sure you are letting it sink in considering you weren't entirely convinced you would this month. So it's proof for us that it can happen. We had just talked about the mc kicking your body into baby making high gear! 

I try not to read into pregnancy symptoms either. I had very little with the mc but my little guy I was sick with so badly I had to take zofran and lost 10 pounds the first tri. The girls typical ms, a little worse with the second. 

Praying for you Kazy that you have a healthy 9 months.


----------



## sweetmere

Wow Kazy! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kazy

HCG came back today at only 52. She said that just means it's really early and doesn't really say much. If it doubles by Friday then that's normal.


----------



## MommytoLBG

It is early still. This is the drawback to early testing now. What is a normal range as I have never known hcg numbers? Reading on here i have seen others with lower numbers as long it doubles. Are you doing ok?


----------



## Kazy

I'm doing fine. The truth is I can't do anything about it if it is a problem. So I'm
Praying and trusting all is well. I read somewhere that average for 10dpo is only 16 and then somewhere else 60. So who knows. I specifically asked if they thought it was a problem and she said no as long as it doubles on Thursday test. Which I won't have results until Friday morning.


----------



## MommytoLBG

So very true. It's out of your control. 

If the dr isn't overly concerned then pray your numbers double! Fx for you.


----------



## Kazy

Blood work done. Should know results early tomorrow! I hope so since it's the holiday weekend. I would go crazy waiting until Tuesday.


----------



## Kazy

Hey ladies. How are you doing? Any news on o? MommytoLBG you've got to be close right? Are you doing OPKs?


----------



## sweetmere

Hey, how was your bloodwork?

I'm on cd10. Opk is about halfway to positive, so that means I could o in 4-5 days (not likely) or I could o in 7-14 days (more likely). I'm making it somehow. Drinking lots of water for cm!


----------



## Kazy

Blood work doubled but still really low. I have to go back Tuesday. 

Sweetmere do you take soy the entire cycle?


----------



## sweetmere

Hopefully you just implanted late, but doubling is a good sign. Keep us updated on it. Any symptoms yet?

You take soy for five days at the beginning of your cycle like clomid. I took it cd3-7.


----------



## Kazy

Oh ok. 
Not too any symptoms yet. A little queasiness here and there but nothing major. My first two pregnancies I never had a single ounce of morning sickness. My daughter and miscarriage were horrible sickness and super tired. So who knows what this one will bring. Either way my symptoms don't usually start fil force until about week 7. We are taking our kids to Disney world Thursday for a week so I hope symptoms hold off until I get back!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls. 

Kazy good news on bloodwork. Even low as long as it doubles it's supposed to be a good sign. Disney this week yay!!!

Afm I am cd 14 today and I think today was O day. Opks were getting darker and yesterday was very dark. Decided to use the regular ones instead of digis since I had a box of them. Very weird symptoms the last few days. Or else I am just more aware of things...Weird pains (cramps) and a lot of cm. sometimes when I wipe it's brown esp after more painful cramping. 

Sweet ~ hang in there!


----------



## Kazy

That sounds good mommytoLBG! Yeah for O! Could be O bleeding.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi Kazy! Hope you are doing well and numbers are continuing to rise! 

I believe you left for Disney today, so hope you enjoy your trip. Have a blast!


----------



## Kazy

Thanks! We did get here today. We are exhausted from a long day of travel. 

My numbers looked good again Tuesday so that's encouraging. However , had a voicemail on my phone tonight from a nurse at my dr office to call them. I didn't get it until after hours and I'm a bit nervous now. Not sure why they would call. I guess I'll find out tomorrow. 

How are you? You are in the tww right?


----------



## sweetmere

Hopefully it's just to schedule a follow-up??


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thinking about you Kazy. Hopefully it was nothing.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sweet ~ Love your avatar. I pinned that on my Angel Baby board. I love it.


----------



## Kazy

Well turns out my progesterone is low. So I have to get a script when I get back next week. She said it should be ok to wait until then. I'm trying not to worry since I can't get it any sooner.


----------



## sweetmere

Thanks, I love it too <3

Kazy, I'm sure it will be fine just get it as soon as you get back! If you're worried they could call it into a target/walgreens etc pharmacy wherever you are if you can find one that'll do a one time thing, and you can have it transferred when you get back.

PS, I ovulated on cd15!!!! I have never ovulated that early, at least not since before November 2011 when I began charting!!! How crazy is that!? Soy is awesome!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Kazy I agree with sweet. No worries. enjoy lots of Disney magic! :hugs:

That's great Sweet! Feels like a good month for you then? Fx for you!


----------



## Kazy

Yeah sweet! That is great news. Now in the TWW. When will you guys test?


----------



## sweetmere

I'm testing next Friday at 8dpo and then every day after lol


----------



## MommytoLBG

AF due sept 14 so prob then for me. But we didn't bd as much as we probably should have so not getting hopes up. I am still struggling with some anxiety about getting pregnant. End of this month will be the time for me. Plan to bd every day (or every other day) from cd 5 until at least cd 14 or 15.


----------



## Kazy

Looking forward to hearing about your testing. Hoping for BFPs! 
I completely understand the anxiety mommytoLBG. It's one day at a time. 
I got my progesterone today. So I have to one suppository two times a day for at least 5 weeks. That should be interesting.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi Kazy. I assume you are home now? Hope your vacation was filled with memories! How are the suppositories going?? 

afm, just waiting til sunday. having a lot of pms-y symptoms so think af is on her way.


----------



## sweetmere

AF is due Monday or Tuesday here depending on what my luteal phase decides to do.


----------



## Kazy

Yes we are back and it was an awesome vacation. Suppositories are not great but in thankful that they caught the need for progesterone and that there is something they can do about it. 

Sweet- are you testing tomorrow?
Mommy- the horrible thing about pms symptms is that they also can be pregnancy symptoms. Fx for you!


----------



## sweetmere

My temp went really high this morning. It's only been that high when I'm pregnant. But I tested with a wondfo and a frer and both negative. I'm only 8dpo though. Idk why I wasted a frer :/


----------



## Kazy

Thats what happened with my temp when I got pregnant too! I tested two days I think after my second temp spike and it was barely positive. Had hcg done that day too and was only 52. So probably still too early for you.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Well girls...it's on to next month for me. AF arrived today.


----------



## Kazy

Sorry to hear that mommytoLBG. Next month is your month for sure! How are you doing?


----------



## MommytoLBG

I figured our chances were slim this month since we didn't bd as much as we should have esp when we should have. I was still scared once we were in the moment and hubbie didn't "leak" inside always. So...the times he did weren't enough. Right after the d&c I said we were waiting til October, so it does go with the original plan. 

Yesterday was a tough day. Our 20 week u/s would have been yesterday so we would have seen the baby and we would know boy or girl....instead dealing with the reality of it all. I'll be okay. I just hope to be pregnant by should have been due date. Hopeful because my body is back to normal cycles. Off by a day but it's ok. Just will be bd every other day starting a few days from now until at least cd 15or 16. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Kazy

It seems like you have your mind in a good place. And that's good. Sounds like your original plan is in motion and that should help you be at peace I would think. Especially since you said earlier you were still a bit nervous. And yeah for back to normal. That in and of itself is a comforting thing. 
I am feeling ok. I was feeling really confident at first and now it comes and goes. I'm scared I'll go through another loss. I know now it won't kill me but honestly the thought of it brings me to tears. I have an early scan on the 24th. I am really excited and nervous. I think I'll most likely cry no matter what in the ultrasound room. MS symptoms are full force but I think the progesterone increases that.


----------



## Kazy

Just read that yesterday would have been your gender scan. Lots of hugs to you. I know the milestone days are the hardest and can feel so lonely. Thinking about you and sending you lots more hugs!


----------



## sweetmere

Sorry girl. No AF yet for me but should be here soon. Negative test today at 10dpo. Here's to next month for both of us.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thanks girls. 

Sweet ~ on to next month. we are only a few days off with our cycles. hoping next month for us both!


----------



## Kazy

Good morning ladies! Just checking to see how you are doing.


----------



## sweetmere

Okay I guess. Having mostly bad days and feeling really worn down. How are you?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Today is a good day, yesterday and the day before were up and down. I know a lot of it has to do with cycle hormones, but at the same time, I am just sad. And scared. The more time that goes by, the more anxiety I have.


----------



## Kazy

Sweet - I'm so sorry to hear your days are not so good. It takes time for the heart to heal and our physical bodies take the brunt of it. Hope you are giving yourself time to grieve. 
Mommy- that's how I think this process goes. Bad days mixed with some good ones. It's difficult to grieve this kind of loss. In some ways I feel like I should be over it and move on but it's just not possible. 

Praying you both find peace in the midst of all this. One day at a time. When we first found out about our loss a close family member said "don't edit the emotions. Grieve as you need." I have found that really helpful. If I have a bad day I just let myself work through the emotions. I naturally feel guilty for things like thAt and am really trying to work on that. 
I am feeling horrible today. I am increasingly ore scared for my US Wednesday. I'm terrified something could go wrong again. Doing my best to trust God and take it one day at a time. I find if I so thT it's better.

Oh...... and not trying to "know it all" or preach. Just hoping to encourage as I know you guys have done for me.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Thank you so much Kazy for your kind words. They are very encouraging for me. I have hope that all will be ok. Like you, i believe God will help us through. I have to remember that saying...don't edit the emotions. It's perfect. Thank you :hugs:

Prayers are with you for your u/s. From everything I have read from others, it is normal to feel scared after a loss. Have faith and trust in God. Easier said than done sometimes but that is what makes us human. :hugs:


----------



## Kazy

Hey ladies. I had my US today. And we got the surprise of our life. We are expecting twins!


----------



## sweetmere

Whoa!!! Really? That's awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Omgoodness! Congrats!!! One is your angel and one is your rainbow Kazy. I read that on here. One lady said she was told with her multiple miscarriages that it is still the same baby just isn't ready yet for the world. That her/his job is not done in heaven. So when you have an angel, then get a rainbow, it was always the same baby. So you are getting your angel and are adding another! 2 rainbows!!


----------



## Kazy

Thanks ladies!

How are you guys doing?


----------



## sweetmere

I'm OK I guess. Cd13 and opk is still really negative. Finally darkening again but extremely slow.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi sweet just checking in on you. 

Kazy how are you feeling?

afm...just waiting.


----------



## sweetmere

I'm doing okay. Not sure if I'm 3, 4, or 5dpo as a lot of my temperatures before ovulation were like post-ovulation temps this month! I always have a slow rise so I'm inclined to say 5dpo, and FF agrees, but I just hate saying that for sure since they're like my pre-ovulatory temps.

I'll probably start testing Friday.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-06-14-22-15.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies. I am feeling ok. I've been incredibly nauseated but getting through it. 
Sweet- your chart looks really good. I have had some pre o temps that looked like yours too. I'm not sure why sometimes they change like that but it shows you definitely did O. 
Mommy-how many dpo are you?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sweet ~ fx for you. 

Kazy ~ hope you're feeling better, but ms can be brutal...

afm, af should be here today.


----------



## Kazy

Thank you. 

We're you guys trying this month? Or still giving it some time?


----------



## MommytoLBG

We waited this month. Probably ttc again in November.


----------



## sweetmere

Af is here today, 10 day luteal phase :(

Onto cycle 7


----------



## Kazy

I'm sorry sweet. I've heard 10 days is still in the ok range though. 

I have bad news today. I found out I lost one of our babies. I'm completely heartbroken. The other baby looks healthy but dr says there is risk of miscarriage for that one too. So I'm praying this baby stays super healthy. I have another scan scheduled for the 29th. 
I'm taking a break from babyandbump too. I'm just really heartbroken and feel like I need to lay off the threads for a bit. Not sure how long.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Oh my goodness Kazy....my heart is breaking for you. Please take care of yourself. Take time. My prayers are with you and your little one. Hope to hear an update, but will thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## sweetmere

Oh my gosh I am so sorry :( take as much time as you need. My prayers are with you, I hope your other sweet rainbow makes it. Sending hugs to you...


----------



## Kazy

Thanks ladies. I am trying to pick myself up today and not totally lose it. I know that I have a healthy baby to fight for and that keeps me going right now. I need some kind of support so going off of here is probably not the best idea. But not sure how to process this loss. I am so grateful for our healthy baby and just really hoping that my next scan shows a healthy baby.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls.

Kazy ~ just checking in to see how you are doing.


----------



## Kazy

Hi there. Thank you. I am doing ok. Have had a lot of abdominal pain the last 24 hours or so. Called my dr this morning and they got me in. Had to do an ultrasound because Doppler heartbeat was really low. Everything looked great on the ultrasound and once she pushed baby around and baby started moving the heart rate went up to 170. So that was a relief. Did a test which showed I have a UTI and that's most likely
The pain. I've never have a uti before so I don't know much about it. 
In just so thankful that everything is ok. It was scary. I am 12 weeks tomorrow. So in really hoping I have more peace after that.


----------



## sweetmere

Happy 12 weeks, Kazy. I truly hope that everything is okay. I feel positive vibes for you so hopefully I am right :) in a couple of weeks maybe most of the worry will go away. Pregnancy after a loss (especially after also losing a twin) has to be so hard. I can't imagine, hopefully I get to experience that soon but I'm not looking forward to all of the worry.

I am doing okay I guess. We are waiting and praying that dh gets this new job. We went on a 2-day vacation last week and dh got in the (veryyy hot) Jacuzzi for 10-15 minutes so of course now I am worried about sperm count/motility. I gave him permission though, lol. As much as it sucks, what's another 2-3 months TTC? We are already at 7 and a miscarriage. So in the grand scheme of things, it isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## sweetmere

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Kazy

I'm doing ok. 14 weeks today. I'm so grateful for that. I saw an adorable set of twins I. The store today and I am not going to lie.... Had to hold back tears until I got to the car. I don't want to sound ungrateful because I am soooo happy for my healthy baby but I wonder if I'll ever be able to see twins and it be sad. 
Other than that I'm good. I sti have occasional morning sickness but ok. 
How are you guys?


----------



## sweetmere

No, that is definitely normal. Not going to lie, it will probably always be hard. You are blessed to have one still with you, but it is totally normal and okay to feel upset still. *hugs*

I am okay. I guess. I think I am having a chemical this cycle. I'll post a few test pics.


----------



## sweetmere

Wondfo was 8dpo, FRER was today 9dpo we will see what tomorrow brings.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-07-19-32-38.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20141107_181124.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20141107_155811.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kazy

Are the first and third the same test? If so could be evap line possibly too? Let me know how your test goes today.


----------



## Kazy

Hey ladies. How are you doing?


----------



## sweetmere

Doing good here! Almost 6 weeks pregnant and praying it sticks!!


----------



## Kazy

That is wonderful news!!! So it wasn't a chemical after all. I've been hoping that was the case for you. When are you due?


----------



## sweetmere

Siggy says July 23 bit I am thinking july 24 may be more accurate.

Tomorrow is the day we miscarried sunny so I am a little nervous right now.


----------



## Kazy

I'm sure you are. I can completely relate. Do you have an early scan booked? Or does your dr not do those?


----------



## sweetmere

They do them, but usually around 7-8 weeks unless something is wrong. My first appointment is next Tuesday and I'll probably book my ultrasound then!


----------



## Kazy

Hey ladies. Just checking in. Hoping you are both doing well. :)


----------



## sweetmere

We found out we lost our baby on new years eve. And had our d&c Tuesday I was a supposed to be 12 weeks :(


----------



## Kazy

Oh sweet I am so so so sorry. I am praying your body heals quickly and you are blessed with your rainbow soon. Sending you lots of love and hugs.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls. I haven't been on here in quite some time. 

I am so sorry sweet...hugs and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## Kazy

Hi mommytolbg. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## sweetmere

Thank you ladies, sorry it took me so long to reply. We are TTC again. I hate this process. Hope you're both doing well.


----------



## sweetmere

Hope you guys are doing good. Are either of you still around? Kazy, not much longer for you!!! How is everything?


----------



## Kazy

Hey there sweet. How are you doing? Hope you are doing well. I think about you often. 
I am doing pretty well. I have a little over 3 weeks to go and am feeling.great considering I am this close.


----------



## sweetmere

I'm okay I suppose. We have now been trying for over a year so that really sucks. But today I packed up all of our stuff for the next baby...diapers, onesies, boppy pillow, etc and ALL of my maternity clothes & put them in storage. It feels nice. I hate looking at it all. We have an appointment this week but I don't think we will learn anything and will probably be told to just try again. Which we are. Just overall kind of depressing and I just want a baby :(

I can't believe you're that close. That is crazy! It feels like just a couple of months ago you got your bfp.


----------

